# Assign #50: Blue, Blues or Blew



## Jeff Canes (Feb 12, 2007)

The New bi-weekly assignment is Blue, Blues or Blew. Pretty self-explanatory right or not?

Remember to read the RULES before you post!!! Photos posted in the assignments threads are to be NEW PHOTOS taken for the assignment ONLY!

If you have a photo that you would like to submit, but it was taken before this assignment was posted, PLEASE DO NOT POST IT HERE! If you have taken photos before this date that fit the theme and you'd like to share, please post them in any of the in the themes index or other galleries


----------



## cherrymoose (Feb 14, 2007)

Blue, blue, blue, and blue. 

1. Blue. (And blew... the clouds were blowing. )







2. Bright blue!






3. Very blue.






4. Even bluer. 






-Emma


----------



## shanstar (Feb 23, 2007)

1.





2.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 23, 2007)

A too warm February wind *blew* across the wild heap of waste in *blue* bags next to the railway line, the sight of which made me feel all *blue* about the carelessness of people for the environment:


----------



## megapaws (Feb 23, 2007)

blue skys, blowing water


----------



## secretagent65 (Feb 24, 2007)

Mt. Shasta - taken 02/19 on a road trim home from Arizona.






I only see assignments 49 and 50... could someone tell me where assignments 1 - 48 are located? Thanks


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 25, 2007)

At the very bottom of this board you can find lines that say "Display Options" and there also (by default) "Show threads of last week". You can change that to even "beginning". That should help you to get to see the older assignments.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## invisible (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

